# Help me choose a cabinet!! PLEASE HELP!! VERY URGENT!!!



## Techniboy (Jan 4, 2012)

*Hi,

I want a cabinet which supports micro-atx, bottom mounted psu, 2.5" drive and black interior, good cable management and should have good airflow.

BUDGET=2.7k MAX.

I live in delhi and i am going to buy a computer this week.

Please suggest me a good cabinet..

Thanx in advance..*


----------



## Tenida (Jan 4, 2012)

Nzxt gamma or Coolermaster Elite 430/431.


----------



## Skud (Jan 4, 2012)

Another option is NZXT Source 210 Elite.


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Can I find NZXT products in new delhi, nehru place??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2012)

very low chance of finding nzxt outside mumbai & zero in nehru place as far as i know.coolermaster is the only option in nehru place for good cabinets for their price.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 6, 2012)

Techniboy said:


> Can I find NZXT products in new delhi, nehru place??



You can order NZXT cabinet from here CABINET - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
or primeabgb.


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

Problem with Prime is that they ask for road permits for certain states, I don't know if Delhi is one of them or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2012)

not to mention shipping charge of ~600.


----------

